# Dance Naturals in the Boston area?



## LittleButterfly (Apr 21, 2010)

Does anyone know where one could try on Dance Naturals (latin heels)? Other than a few unappealing styles at Patterson's, they don't seem to be readily available anywhere in the area..? 

Thanks!


----------

